# Question about breeder/cost and "puppy cut"



## happymama58 (Feb 18, 2011)

I've been reading about Havanese puppies/dogs for over a year -- ever since a friend in another state who has one began telling me it would be a great choice for me. 

I have 2 questions, though. First of all, I was hoping to find some pictures of adult Havanese with a "puppy cut". I searched and found a thread that referenced the photo galleries of Jennifer and laurelf, but when I go to the gallery, I can't find an album with either of those names. Can anyone direct me to some pictures of adults with short hair (not the short-haired Havanese, though).

Also, I found a breeder who has very few litters a year -- one a year, she told me. I've read different threads here about cost, and that has me concerned. She has one male and one female left -- the male is $500. I know that is really low for a Havanese, so should I stay away from this breeder? 

Any help you can give me would be appreciated. We had a Westie that passed away of old age in 2008. About the time I was ready to get another puppy, my husband was diagnosed with stage iv cancer (July 09) and passed away 6 weeks later. I want a dog that is sweet, has some spunk but is also a cuddler, as few health issues as possible, reasonably easy to housebreak, etc. Is the Havanese the right breed for me?


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

Well... I have only had my Havanese for 2 months but Sugarbaby is sweet but she is not a cuddler, she stays within 5 feet of me at all times but does not sit in my lap. She comes over and asks to be picked up several times a day, gives me a kiss then wants down. However, she makes me laugh all day, every day. She is always doing something, she is smart, funny and fun to be around. At 14 weeks old she knows sit, down, shake, touch, wait, off, and "Please". She doesn't bark, she is friendly with people, and when I am busy she will go take a nap, this is really good for me because she goes to work with me. She sleeps through the night in her kennel with no complaint. HOWEVER, I have cleaned a potty accident every.single.day. so far. I don't really know about the puppy cuts, I intend to grow Sugarbaby's hair out, we comb at least 3 times a day, she seems to like it other than trying to play with the comb. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow - I'm sorry to hear of your loss...both of them. I hope your healing process has gone well, and I hope you find the perfect companion in your new dog.

As for your questions - Havanese are excellent companion dogs. I cannot go to the bathroom alone. I have to be careful where I step, because there's always a dog on my heels. Literally. I walk across the room, stop to do something, and there's a dog laying behind me on the floor. Like in an old cartoon, where the "shrub" follows people around, you know?

My havs both sleep with me. One on my pillow (he doesn't start there, but I wake up every morning wearing hav earmuffs), and one plastered to my side. They *have* to be in the same room with me.

BUT, neither of them are particularly "cuddly." They both like attention, like belly rubs, like their ears scratched, like to give kisses (preferably on the nose), but if I'm sitting on the sofa, both prefer to be about a foot away. Or draped across the back like a cat.

Also, they will be harder to housetrain than your westie was. Both of mine are rescues, so I didn't raise either from a puppy. But both were with me about 9 months - 1 year before they were completely reliable in the house.

For reference, I have a female who is somewhere around 14 years. I've had her about 6 years. I also have a male who is a little over 2 years, who I got when he was 9 months old.

Havanese is an excellent breed, very good companion dog. But it just depends on how exactly you define that, if I'm making sense.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

From my experience Havanese do have some health issues especially if you buy a puppy that the parents were not health tested My 7mo was not tested and registered with the orthopedic foundation foundation for animals. WWW.offa.org even if the breeder only has one litter a year the male and female still need to be registered. Their are a lot of things you need to learn before buying a Havanese. If you go threw health issues on this forum you will find that their are a lot of health issues and that is why you need to make sure you learn as much as you can or your $500.00 could turn into $4,000. real fast


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello!
I am sorry to hear of your losses. I think that the RIGHT Havanese would be a very good fit for you!
My puppy, Tillie is 8 months old now and because of waiting and find the right dog at the right time, she is just perfect for our family! I do have to admit that her parents were not OFFA registered for health testing and I am very thankful and blessed that she has had no health issues. But, if you can avoid those $500 puppies, I would strongly recoomend waiting and going with a breeder who health tests, or at the very least, GO and see where the puppies are born and raised. I did this and that is why I felt very confident in making the choice to add Tillie to our family. I met her mom, dad, grandma and aunt, all living in the home with the breeder. So, make sure that you are 100% sure of your desicion about a certain breeder. Then from there you can start waiting and looking at puppies.
My Tillie is the sweetest thing, she is cuddly, she does love to lay on my lap/legs on the recliner with me every time I sit down! She follows me most everywhere, is incredibly smart, sensitive and funny. She is in LOVE with our cats and sees them as her best friends in the whole wide world!
We got Tillie at 14 weeks and felt that it was a great time to get her. We actually didn't find her until then, so we couldn't have gotten her any earlier! LOL At that age, she was already sleeping through the night and potty pad trained for the most part. We trained her to go outside right away and after about 3 weeks of watching her like a hawk I introduced the 'potty bells' (a cheap bell from the Dollar Store!) and within an hour she was ringing them (and ringing and ringing...) to go outside to go potty (or play or harass the cats, or eat some leaves..) she hasn't had an accident in the house since the end of October. You just have to WATCH them and give them a way to communicate that they need to GO. NOW.  In my experience, Tillie was very easy to housetrain and although she still "steals" everything she possibly can from the kids room, she brings so much joy and life to our family and we can't even remember what life was like before her!!
What area are you in? Maybe we could reccomend some breeders for you to check out??


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happymama 58, Havs are great little companions, but they are not independant nor do they like to be left for hours on end. Havanese have become very popular and there are many back yard breeders and puppy mill brokers out there. I have one rescue who is healthy so far but has had many behavioral issues, I bought my girl from a good breeder who health tests and I can find many of her puppys being shown up and down the east coast and some on the west. Health testing and a healthy line was very important to me. Before my Hav's' I had two rescues one is still with me they had sooo many health issues over the years and one passed much too soon to suit me he was 10.5 just not long enough. Just be careful of the good deal. It is also possible to get a older hav from a good breeder sometimes they have adult dogs for some reason or the other and they will be happy to tell you why. Just be careful and get yourself a pet that will spend many years accompany you for many, many years as you start this chapter of your life.

I am very sorry to hear of the lose of your husband and pup. I too lost a husband about 7yrs ago, he was sick for a very long time. I always though I knew how my life would be and changed plans with his sickness. I never could have imagined my life now, way better then my boring plans.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I got Stella about 2 years after my DH died and she's been a great companion. Shes not a cuddler but she sticks close to me and follows me every where. Stella was also pretty quick to potty train and I love that she is so social. I have 5 grandsons so it was important to me to get a dog who is good with children, which she is. She's also a very good traveler and loves going in the car and on plane trips with me.

I keep her in a puppy cut all the time. Here are a couple pictures.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Unless there are extenuating circumstances (an older dog, one with a health problem) with a breeder that normally sells their pups for 1500-2500, $500 is way too low. 

Others who have pointed out that saving money now can cost you alot later are correct. I think its important to remember though that no dog is guaranteed to have zero health problems (kind of like humans). Lily comes from two health tested parents, both with OFFA posted results and has a patella issue (its still early so we do not know the extent of the problem, or if it will ever require surgery, etc.) but compared to my mothers Westie who was from a fabulous breeder and is in the Vets once a week for skin problems, allergies, urinary tract infections she is incredibly healthy. 

I would find a breeder who posts all of their results from both the sire and the dam on OFFA.org, can provide soaped up pictures of both dogs (and puppy before you take it home) to ensure it doesnt have Chondrodysplasia, and most importantly raises the dogs in their home and provides for ample socialization. I think someone who wants you to come visit before you bring the dog home is the best. The day you pick your puppy up you are emotionally invested in that animal and may be willing to overlook a lot, or feel you are rescuing it from a bad situation. 

I am so sorry for your losses. Lily has helped me out of a hard time in my life dealing with physical illness and she is such a little joy. She is cuddly but really likes to be with me, I don't leave her alone for more than a couple hours and really enjoy being with her even when I am cooking she watches me from her little bed. My family has fallen in love with her too. I think they are a fabulous breed if you have the time to spend with them and give you love back in spades. Good luck in your search, I think you will find all the people on this forum very helpful.You can also do a search for previous threads as well if you have any other questions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> From my experience Havanese do have some health issues especially if you buy a puppy that the parents were not health tested My 7mo was not tested and registered with the orthopedic foundation foundation for animals. WWW.offa.org even if the breeder only has one litter a year the male and female still need to be registered. Their are a lot of things you need to learn before buying a Havanese. If you go threw health issues on this forum you will find that their are a lot of health issues and that is why you need to make sure you learn as much as you can or your $500.00 could turn into $4,000. real fast


That said, if you do your homework and choose a breeder wisely, the chances of getting a healthy dog go up exponentially. there are LOTS of healthy Havs out there... You just need to buy carefully. The breed has been exploited in the last few years by unscrupulous "breeders" who just want to make money on popular puppies.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Heres some puppy cut pics, at different lengths.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

happymama58 said:


> I was hoping to find some pictures of adult Havanese with a "puppy cut".


There is a really long thread by the Do-it-yourself groomers. Lots of before and after pics.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9213


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

here is a home job puppy cut. Maddie lost a lot of her coat when she was about 3mo old so she sort of naturally has kept a puppy coat I only cut her face and ears . Her chest has never lost hair and is as much as it has grown.


----------

